
Meme pages plan mass revolt against alleged Facebook bias - adamnemecek
http://www.dailydot.com/unclick/meme-pages-revolt-against-facebook/
======
noobermin
topic: a number of these have "Japanese" in the titles. There is a internet-
subculture called "vaporwave" connected with the "dank meme" people. There
are...inspired by Japanese culture, they most likely aren't Japanese.

OT rant: this page has made almost 600 requests in the last 4 minutes[0]. My
connection isn't the best and I'm seeing a direct effect. Is this the new
standard for news sites?

And it's still pulling shit in.

[0] [http://pasteboard.co/7XrZrRbhY.png](http://pasteboard.co/7XrZrRbhY.png)

EDIT: 600, I can't count. Don't worry, it did reach 700 and kept going :)

~~~
sotojuan
I don't think they're inspired by Japanese culture as much as have random
Japanese characters for no reason and sometimes random anime characters as
some form of irony.

~~~
noobermin
Hence the dramatic ellipsis before "inspired."

Full disclosure, I'm a pretty big fan of vaporwave "music".

~~~
sotojuan
Ah, my eyes somehow missed them! I've always wondered why Japanese characters
of all things, but they do have good typography.

------
snowwrestler
This reminds me of one of my favorite Onion headlines:

    
    
        RETIREES RISE UP AGAINST GANG VIOLENCE
        All are killed

------
s_m_t
Do these pages make money by reposting content from other people and sites or
do they just like getting likes?

~~~
forthwall
Most do it for fun, when pages usually monetize, it's usually from selling
shirts. Advertising is a big no-no in this community and often lead to loss of
likes and comments including the words "shill"

------
taneq
I think the underlying problem here which will have to be addressed at some
point is that there's no recourse and often no real communication when a
company decides to ban a person or delete content.

There needs to be a consistent freedom-of-information style mechanism where
someone can request a review of a decision by a human, and a non-generic
explanation, accompanied by a chance to download a copy of the deleted
content.

~~~
noobermin
The issue with that is we are assuming that someone has the same freedoms in a
public park that they do in a hotel lobby. Some are truly unalienable, but if
the manager wants you out, damn your freedom, you're on private property.

I'm not sure what the remedy is, if there can be one. fb is essentially a
social utility, but it is a private entity and since you click a checkbox
under a terms of service, so they can do whatever they want.

~~~
hga
The same "private property" where I can run a segregated lunch counter or
refuse to bake a gay wedding cake?

Sorry, truly private property and the previous principles of negative freedom
of association died a hard death in the 1960s, and it's only a matter of time
until Facebook et. al. are brought to heel (or worse).

~~~
nommm-nommm
>The same "private property" where I can run a segregated lunch counter or
refuse to bake a gay wedding cake?

You are being banned from the lunch counter based on _who you are_ , not _what
you are doing_ at that lunch counter.

~~~
hga
A difference without a distinction when who you are, a
non-"liberal"/progressive/Leftist member of the "Right" is the real reason,
the "what you are doing" is just providing the evidence of what you are.

I notice you're not extending your argument to the latest example I cited of
forced baking of gay wedding cakes. In that case, until the gay couple reveal
they are such, there's no's issue, e.g. they could meet a Biblically observant
baker half-way by substituting a M/M or F/F figure at the top after taking
delivery, and customize the frosting if needed/desired.

Don't ask, don't tell, more traditionally "live and let live", is a _old_
American tradition they could tap into if they were only looking for a
solution to line item on a wedding checklist. But that's not their agenda when
they make their demands of such establishments, they're demanding full
acceptance of _who they are_ with the full coercive force of the state behind
them.

------
corndoge
really thought provoking material here

~~~
adamnemecek
say what you will about memes but i think that the fact that people are making
memes hints at the fact that they are trying to fill some sort of creative
void. yes, they are stupid but it's a step up from the previous state which
was no creative expression at all.

~~~
geofft
> the previous state which was no creative expression at all.

The previous state of what? When was this?

~~~
adamnemecek
Pre-memes.

~~~
geofft
There was no creative expression before memes were invented?

(To be clear, my position is that you are selling memes short. "They are
stupid" misses the entire point of what's valuable about them, and more
importantly, _which ones_ are valuable.)

~~~
adamnemecek
On average, they are somewhat stupid.

------
dvcrn
This site is literally unusable for me. I don't know what it's doing in the
background but I can't let it load. I had to open it and immediately start the
Safari reader to be able to read this article.

~~~
CaptSpify
Umatrix makes it work for me. Even if you set it to default allow, and
blacklist sites like this, it's worth the time to set up, imo.

------
jawarner
Can't blame Facebook for not wanting to get slogged down in angsty
"existential" memes.

------
fhrjchcjdnc
It's pretty bizarre how 4chan of all places turned out to be the cultural
epicenter of this generation. All these meme pages are just reposting content
from there.

~~~
cjslep
Not sure why you were downvoted. Something Awful, while incredibly influential
early on, didn't really grow because of the paid nature of the forums. 4chan
exploded because of the anonymous nature of the memes. They were funny, and
they weren't tied to the creator to boost his or her internet points. They are
pure ideas coming from the level playing field that is Anonymous. Awful and
great stuff arose out of it when its biggest competitor was flash-based stuff
from ebaumsworld, funnyjunk, black sheep, and newgrounds.

Now I'd say Reddit is a huge influencer but it is fragmented (as opposed to a
single /b/) and still tied to internet points. And missing the pink babies
from Something Awful.

~~~
Waterluvian
There is something beautiful about how pure the content on 4chan is because
there's no e peen.

~~~
sotojuan
And people who try to build an identity are almost always disliked (though the
ones that persevere make the site more fun).

~~~
meowface
Depends what you consider "fun". A so-called namefag posting in a thread out
of the blue can completely derail it merely by their presence.

